# FW: FW: CaNaDiAn



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"william durrant" <gunner10@sprint.ca>* on *Sun, 23 Apr 2000 23:56:56 -0400*
I AM CANADIAN!
-----Original Message-----
From: Leanne Dillon [mailto:sister_420@hotmail.com]
Sent: Sunday, April 23, 2000 9:16 AM
Cc: recipient list not shown: 
Subject: Fwd: FW: CaNaDiAn
>-----Original Message-----
>From:
> > Date: April 17, 2000 9:19 PM
> > Subject: CaNaDiAn
> >
> >
> > >Shannon Korotash wrote:
> > >>>
> > >>> > Hey everyone, I just heard that the consumer
> > >>> > minister wants to yank the
> > >>> > amazing MOLSON CANADIAN commercial from T.V
> > >>> > because he thinks it‘s
> > >>> > Anti-American!
> > >>> > Here are the lines of the commercial...it makes
> > >>> > me feel all fuzzy inside
> > >>> > everytime I hear it or read it!
> > >>> >
> > >>> > 
> > >>> > Hey.
> > >>> > I‘m not a lumberjack,
> > >>> > or a fur trader...
> > >>> > and I don‘t live in an igloo
> > >>> > or eat blubber, or own a dogsled...
> > >>> > and I don‘t know Jimmy, Sally or Suzy from
> > >>> > Canada,
> > >>> > although I‘m certain they‘re really, really nice.
> > >>> >
> > >>> > I have a Prime Minister,
> > >>> > not a President.
> > >>> > I speak english and french,
> > >>> > NOT american.
> > >>> > and I pronouce it ‘ABOUT‘,
> > >>> > NOT ‘A BOOT‘.
> > >>> >
> > >>> > I can proudly sow my country‘s flag on my
> > >>> > backpack.
> > >>> > I believe in peace keeping, NOT policing.
> > >>> > DIVERSITY, NOT assimilation,
> > >>> > AND THAT THE BEAVER IS A TRULY PROUD AND NOBLE
> > >>> > ANIMAL.
> > >>> > A TOQUE IS A HAT,
> > >>> > A CHESTERFIELD IS A COUCH,
> > >>> > AND IT IS PRONOUCED ‘ZED‘ NOT ‘ZEE‘, ‘ZED‘!!!
> > >>> >
> > >>> > CANADA IS THE SECOND LARGEST LANDMASS!
> > >>> > THE FIRST NATION OF HOCKEY!
> > >>> > AND THE BEST PART OF NORTH AMERICA!
> > >>> >
> > >>> > MY NAME IS JOE!!
> > >>> > AND I AM CANADIAN!!!!!!!!
> > >>> >
> > >>> > If you truely are Canadian, read this out loud at
> > >>> > the top of
> > >>> > your lungs, add you name and then send it on its
> > >>> > merry way to as many
> > >>> > canadians as possible.
> > >>> > Let the list begin!
> > >>> >
> > >>> > MY NAME IS RIAN, AND I AM CANADIAN!!!
> > >>> > Megan Matthews, Ottawa ON
> > >>> > Brione Bruce, Ottawa ON and Vancouver, BC
> > >>> > Paul Valdmanis, Ottawa ON, Toronto ON go leafs
> > >>> > Nancy Kenny, Ottawa ON, Bathurst NB
> > >>> > Sandra Marques, Ottawa ON, Bradford ON
> > >>> > Andrea Malaka, Toronto ON, Bradford, ON : GO
> > >>> > LEAFS GO!
> > >>> > Erin Conway, Kingston On.
> > >>> > Justin Valdez, Kingston ON
> > >>> > Megan Sparrow Kingston ON
> > >>> > Scott Sudds, Kingston ON
> > >>> > Krista Muldoon, Kingston, ON
> > >>> > Shane Cassidy, Kingston, ON
> > >>> > Adam Tracey, Kingston Ontario
> > >>> > Nathan Splinter, Kingston, ONT, soon to be Whistler, BC
> > >>> > Patrick Hodgson, Kingston, ONT
> > >>> > Regina Grishkewich, Guelph, ON
> > >>> > Eileen Clancy, Hamilton, ON, Guelph, ON
> > >>> > Michelle Mahar, Hamilton, ON
> > >>> > SHANNON KOROTASH, HAMILTON,ON.
> > >>> > Chris  Carpenter,   Brantford, ON, Can
> > >>>   Sarah McColeman, Brantford, ON, Can.
> > >>> > Tiffany Treffry, Kitchener,  Ont,  Can.
> > >Christine Tucker, Cambridge, ON, Can.
> > >Dix Dixon, Waterdown, ON, CANADA
> > >Leanne Dillon, Oakland, ON, I AM CANADIAN, Yes I am!!!
> > >Bill Durrant, Niagara Falls, ON, I AM!
> > >______________________________________________________
> > >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >
>
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
I AM
CANADIAN!-----Original Message-----From: 
Leanne
Dillon [mailto:sister_420@hotmail.com]
Sent:
Sunday, April 23, 2000 9:16 AMCc: recipient list not shown: 
Subject:
Fwd: FW: CaNaDiAngt-----Original
Message-----gtFrom:gt gt Date: April 17, 2000 9:19 
PMgt gt
Subject: CaNaDiAngt gtgt gtgt gt gtShannon 
Korotash
wrote:gt gt gtgtgtgt gt gtgtgt gt Hey 
everyone, I
just heard that the consumergt gt gtgtgt gt minister 
wants to
yank thegt gt gtgtgt gt amazing MOLSON CANADIAN 
commercial from
T.Vgt gt gtgtgt gt because he thinks it‘sgt gt
gtgtgt gt Anti-American!gt gt gtgtgt gt Here are 
the
lines of the commercial...it makesgt gt gtgtgt gt me 
feel all
fuzzy insidegt gt gtgtgt gt everytime I hear it or read
it!gt gt gtgtgt gtgt gt gtgtgt gt 
ltclears
throatgtgt gt gtgtgt gt Hey.gt gt gtgtgt 
gt
I‘m not a lumberjack,gt gt gtgtgt gt or a fur 
trader...gt
gt gtgtgt gt and I don‘t live in an igloogt gt 
gtgtgt
gt or eat blubber, or own a dogsled...gt gt gtgtgt gt 
and I
don‘t know Jimmy, Sally or Suzy fromgt gt gtgtgt gt
Canada,gt gt gtgtgt gt although I‘m certain they‘re 
really,
really nice.gt gt gtgtgt gtgt gt gtgtgt 
gt I
have a Prime Minister,gt gt gtgtgt gt not a 
President.gt
gt gtgtgt gt I speak english and french,gt gt 
gtgtgt
gt NOT american.gt gt gtgtgt gt and I pronouce it
‘ABOUT‘,gt gt gtgtgt gt NOT ‘A BOOT‘.gt gt 
gtgtgt
gtgt gt gtgtgt gt I can proudly sow my country‘s flag 
on
mygt gt gtgtgt gt backpack.gt gt gtgtgt 
gt I
believe in peace keeping, NOT policing.gt gt gtgtgt gt
DIVERSITY, NOT assimilation,gt gt gtgtgt gt AND THAT THE 
BEAVER
IS A TRULY PROUD AND NOBLEgt gt gtgtgt gt 
ANIMAL.gt gt
gtgtgt gt A TOQUE IS A HAT,gt gt gtgtgt gt A
CHESTERFIELD IS A COUCH,gt gt gtgtgt gt AND IT IS 
PRONOUCED
‘ZED‘ NOT ‘ZEE‘, ‘ZED‘!!!gt gt gtgtgt gtgt gt
gtgtgt gt CANADA IS THE SECOND LARGEST LANDMASS!gt gt
gtgtgt gt THE FIRST NATION OF HOCKEY!gt gt gtgtgt 
gt AND
THE BEST PART OF NORTH AMERICA!gt gt gtgtgt gtgt 
gt
gtgtgt gt MY NAME IS JOE!!gt gt gtgtgt gt AND I 
AM
CANADIAN!!!!!!!!gt gt gtgtgt gtgt gt 
gtgtgt gt
If you truely are Canadian, read this out loud atgt gt 
gtgtgt gt
the top ofgt gt gtgtgt gt your lungs, add you name and 
then send
it on itsgt gt gtgtgt gt merry way to as manygt 
gt
gtgtgt gt canadians as possible.gt gt gtgtgt gt 
Let the
list begin!gt gt gtgtgt gtgt gt gtgtgt 
gt MY
NAME IS RIAN, AND I AM CANADIAN!!!gt gt gtgtgt gt Megan
Matthews, Ottawa ONgt gt gtgtgt gt Brione Bruce, Ottawa 
ON and
Vancouver, BCgt gt gtgtgt gt Paul Valdmanis, Ottawa ON, 
Toronto
ON go leafsgt gt gtgtgt gt Nancy Kenny, Ottawa ON, 
Bathurst
NBgt gt gtgtgt gt Sandra Marques, Ottawa ON, Bradford 
ONgt
gt gtgtgt gt Andrea Malaka, Toronto ON, Bradford, ON : 
GOgt
gt gtgtgt gt LEAFS GO!gt gt gtgtgt gt Erin 
Conway,
Kingston On.gt gt gtgtgt gt Justin Valdez, Kingston 
ONgt
gt gtgtgt gt Megan Sparrow Kingston ONgt gt 
gtgtgt gt
Scott Sudds, Kingston ONgt gt gtgtgt gt Krista Muldoon,
Kingston, ONgt gt gtgtgt gt Shane Cassidy, Kingston, 
ONgt
gt gtgtgt gt Adam Tracey, Kingston Ontariogt gt 
gtgtgt
gt Nathan Splinter, Kingston, ONT, soon to be Whistler, BCgt 
gt
gtgtgt gt Patrick Hodgson, Kingston, ONTgt gt 
gtgtgt gt
Regina Grishkewich, Guelph, ONgt gt gtgtgt gt Eileen 
Clancy,
Hamilton, ON, Guelph, ONgt gt gtgtgt gt Michelle Mahar,
Hamilton, ONgt gt gtgtgt gt SHANNON KOROTASH,
HAMILTON,ON.gt gt gtgtgt gt Chris 
Carpenter,
Brantford, ON, Cangt gt gtgtgt Sarah 
McColeman,
Brantford, ON, Can.gt gt gtgtgt gt Tiffany Treffry,
Kitchener, Ont, Can.gt gt gtChristine Tucker, 
Cambridge,
ON, Can.gt gt gtDix Dixon, Waterdown, ON, CANADAgt gt
gtLeanne Dillon, Oakland, ON, I AM CANADIAN, Yes I am!!!gt gt 
gtBill
Durrant, Niagara Falls, ON, I AM!gt gt
gt______________________________________________________gt gt 
gtGet
Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.comgt  gt
gtgt_____________________________________________________
___________________Get
Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Carbon-14 <carbon-14@home.com>* on *Sun, 23 Apr 2000 22:17:57 -0600*
At 11:56 PM 4/23/2000 -0400, you wrote: 
>
> ...
> > > >>> > Hey everyone, I just heard that the consumer
> > > >>> > minister wants to yank the
> > > >>> > amazing MOLSON CANADIAN commercial ...
whats a consumer minister?  i don‘t think such a thing exists
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sun, 23 Apr 2000 21:23:20 -0700*
I AM CANADIAN
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: william durrant
  To: Army@Cipherlogic.On.Ca  Dorothy_Colin@Sympatico.Ca  Jay  LA  
Karin Thompson  MacDonald, John  Marvin, Chris  Mcleod, Barb L  
Vaughan, Brian  White, Dave  Winstead, Clifford
  Sent: Sunday, April 23, 2000 8:56 PM
  Subject: FW: FW: CaNaDiAn
  I AM CANADIAN!
  -----Original Message-----
  From: Leanne Dillon [mailto:sister_420@hotmail.com]
  Sent: Sunday, April 23, 2000 9:16 AM
  Cc: recipient list not shown: 
  Subject: Fwd: FW: CaNaDiAn
  >-----Original Message-----
  >From:
  > > Date: April 17, 2000 9:19 PM
  > > Subject: CaNaDiAn
  > >
  > >
  > > >Shannon Korotash wrote:
  > > >>>
  > > >>> > Hey everyone, I just heard that the consumer
  > > >>> > minister wants to yank the
  > > >>> > amazing MOLSON CANADIAN commercial from T.V
  > > >>> > because he thinks it‘s
  > > >>> > Anti-American!
  > > >>> > Here are the lines of the commercial...it makes
  > > >>> > me feel all fuzzy inside
  > > >>> > everytime I hear it or read it!
  > > >>> >
  > > >>> > 
  > > >>> > Hey.
  > > >>> > I‘m not a lumberjack,
  > > >>> > or a fur trader...
  > > >>> > and I don‘t live in an igloo
  > > >>> > or eat blubber, or own a dogsled...
  > > >>> > and I don‘t know Jimmy, Sally or Suzy from
  > > >>> > Canada,
  > > >>> > although I‘m certain they‘re really, really nice.
  > > >>> >
  > > >>> > I have a Prime Minister,
  > > >>> > not a President.
  > > >>> > I speak english and french,
  > > >>> > NOT american.
  > > >>> > and I pronouce it ‘ABOUT‘,
  > > >>> > NOT ‘A BOOT‘.
  > > >>> >
  > > >>> > I can proudly sow my country‘s flag on my
  > > >>> > backpack.
  > > >>> > I believe in peace keeping, NOT policing.
  > > >>> > DIVERSITY, NOT assimilation,
  > > >>> > AND THAT THE BEAVER IS A TRULY PROUD AND NOBLE
  > > >>> > ANIMAL.
  > > >>> > A TOQUE IS A HAT,
  > > >>> > A CHESTERFIELD IS A COUCH,
  > > >>> > AND IT IS PRONOUCED ‘ZED‘ NOT ‘ZEE‘, ‘ZED‘!!!
  > > >>> >
  > > >>> > CANADA IS THE SECOND LARGEST LANDMASS!
  > > >>> > THE FIRST NATION OF HOCKEY!
  > > >>> > AND THE BEST PART OF NORTH AMERICA!
  > > >>> >
  > > >>> > MY NAME IS JOE!!
  > > >>> > AND I AM CANADIAN!!!!!!!!
  > > >>> >
  > > >>> > If you truely are Canadian, read this out loud at
  > > >>> > the top of
  > > >>> > your lungs, add you name and then send it on its
  > > >>> > merry way to as many
  > > >>> > canadians as possible.
  > > >>> > Let the list begin!
  > > >>> >
  > > >>> > MY NAME IS RIAN, AND I AM CANADIAN!!!
  > > >>> > Megan Matthews, Ottawa ON
  > > >>> > Brione Bruce, Ottawa ON and Vancouver, BC
  > > >>> > Paul Valdmanis, Ottawa ON, Toronto ON go leafs
  > > >>> > Nancy Kenny, Ottawa ON, Bathurst NB
  > > >>> > Sandra Marques, Ottawa ON, Bradford ON
  > > >>> > Andrea Malaka, Toronto ON, Bradford, ON : GO
  > > >>> > LEAFS GO!
  > > >>> > Erin Conway, Kingston On.
  > > >>> > Justin Valdez, Kingston ON
  > > >>> > Megan Sparrow Kingston ON
  > > >>> > Scott Sudds, Kingston ON
  > > >>> > Krista Muldoon, Kingston, ON
  > > >>> > Shane Cassidy, Kingston, ON
  > > >>> > Adam Tracey, Kingston Ontario
  > > >>> > Nathan Splinter, Kingston, ONT, soon to be Whistler, BC
  > > >>> > Patrick Hodgson, Kingston, ONT
  > > >>> > Regina Grishkewich, Guelph, ON
  > > >>> > Eileen Clancy, Hamilton, ON, Guelph, ON
  > > >>> > Michelle Mahar, Hamilton, ON
  > > >>> > SHANNON KOROTASH, HAMILTON,ON.
  > > >>> > Chris  Carpenter,   Brantford, ON, Can
  > > >>>   Sarah McColeman, Brantford, ON, Can.
  > > >>> > Tiffany Treffry, Kitchener,  Ont,  Can.
  > > >Christine Tucker, Cambridge, ON, Can.
  > > >Dix Dixon, Waterdown, ON, CANADA
  > > >Leanne Dillon, Oakland, ON, I AM CANADIAN, Yes I am!!!
  > > >Bill Durrant, Niagara Falls, ON, I AM!
  > > >______________________________________________________
  > > >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
  > > >
  >

________________________________________________________________________
  Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
 http://www.hotmail.com 
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
I AM 
CANADIAN
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  william
  durrant 
  To: Army@Cipherlogic.On.Ca  Dorothy_Colin@Sympatico.Ca  Jay 
amp LA
   Karin Thompson  MacDonald, 
John  Marvin,
  Chris  Mcleod, Barb L  Vaughan, 
Brian  White, Dave  Winstead,
  Clifford 
  Sent: Sunday, April 23, 2000 
8:56
PM
  Subject: FW: FW: CaNaDiAn

  I AM
  CANADIAN!-----Original Message-----From: 
Leanne
  Dillon [mailto:sister_420@hotmail.com]
Sent:
  Sunday, April 23, 2000 9:16 AMCc: recipient list not shown: 
Subject:
  Fwd: FW: CaNaDiAngt-----Original
  Message-----gtFrom:gt gt Date: April 17, 2000 9:19 
PMgt
  gt Subject: CaNaDiAngt gtgt gtgt gt 
gtShannon
  Korotash wrote:gt gt gtgtgtgt gt gtgtgt 
gt Hey
  everyone, I just heard that the consumergt gt gtgtgt 
gt
  minister wants to yank thegt gt gtgtgt gt amazing 
MOLSON
  CANADIAN commercial from T.Vgt gt gtgtgt gt because he 
thinks
  it‘sgt gt gtgtgt gt Anti-American!gt gt 
gtgtgt
  gt Here are the lines of the commercial...it makesgt gt 
gtgtgt
  gt me feel all fuzzy insidegt gt gtgtgt gt everytime 
I hear
  it or read it!gt gt gtgtgt gtgt gt 
gtgtgt gt
  ltclears throatgtgt gt gtgtgt gt Hey.gt gt 
  gtgtgt gt I‘m not a lumberjack,gt gt gtgtgt gt 
or a
  fur trader...gt gt gtgtgt gt and I don‘t live in an
  igloogt gt gtgtgt gt or eat blubber, or own a
  dogsled...gt gt gtgtgt gt and I don‘t know Jimmy, 
Sally or
  Suzy fromgt gt gtgtgt gt Canada,gt gt 
gtgtgt
  gt although I‘m certain they‘re really, really nice.gt gt
  gtgtgt gtgt gt gtgtgt gt I have a Prime
  Minister,gt gt gtgtgt gt not a President.gt gt 
  gtgtgt gt I speak english and french,gt gt 
gtgtgt gt
  NOT american.gt gt gtgtgt gt and I pronouce it
  ‘ABOUT‘,gt gt gtgtgt gt NOT ‘A BOOT‘.gt gt
  gtgtgt gtgt gt gtgtgt gt I can proudly sow my
  country‘s flag on mygt gt gtgtgt gt backpack.gt 
gt
  gtgtgt gt I believe in peace keeping, NOT policing.gt 
gt
  gtgtgt gt DIVERSITY, NOT assimilation,gt gt 
gtgtgt gt
  AND THAT THE BEAVER IS A TRULY PROUD AND NOBLEgt gt 
gtgtgt gt
  ANIMAL.gt gt gtgtgt gt A TOQUE IS A HAT,gt gt
  gtgtgt gt A CHESTERFIELD IS A COUCH,gt gt gtgtgt 
gt
  AND IT IS PRONOUCED ‘ZED‘ NOT ‘ZEE‘, ‘ZED‘!!!gt gt 
gtgtgt
  gtgt gt gtgtgt gt CANADA IS THE SECOND LARGEST
  LANDMASS!gt gt gtgtgt gt THE FIRST NATION OF 
HOCKEY!gt
  gt gtgtgt gt AND THE BEST PART OF NORTH AMERICA!gt 
gt
  gtgtgt gtgt gt gtgtgt gt MY NAME IS 
JOE!!gt gt
  gtgtgt gt AND I AM CANADIAN!!!!!!!!gt gt gtgtgt
  gtgt gt gtgtgt gt If you truely are Canadian, read 
this out
  loud atgt gt gtgtgt gt the top ofgt gt 
gtgtgt
  gt your lungs, add you name and then send it on itsgt gt
  gtgtgt gt merry way to as manygt gt gtgtgt gt
  canadians as possible.gt gt gtgtgt gt Let the list
  begin!gt gt gtgtgt gtgt gt gtgtgt gt 
MY NAME
  IS RIAN, AND I AM CANADIAN!!!gt gt gtgtgt gt Megan 
Matthews,
  Ottawa ONgt gt gtgtgt gt Brione Bruce, Ottawa ON and
  Vancouver, BCgt gt gtgtgt gt Paul Valdmanis, Ottawa 
ON,
  Toronto ON go leafsgt gt gtgtgt gt Nancy Kenny, 
Ottawa ON,
  Bathurst NBgt gt gtgtgt gt Sandra Marques, Ottawa ON, 
Bradford
  ONgt gt gtgtgt gt Andrea Malaka, Toronto ON, Bradford, 
ON :
  GOgt gt gtgtgt gt LEAFS GO!gt gt gtgtgt 
gt
  Erin Conway, Kingston On.gt gt gtgtgt gt Justin 
Valdez,
  Kingston ONgt gt gtgtgt gt Megan Sparrow Kingston 
ONgt
  gt gtgtgt gt Scott Sudds, Kingston ONgt gt 
gtgtgt gt
  Krista Muldoon, Kingston, ONgt gt gtgtgt gt Shane 
Cassidy,
  Kingston, ONgt gt gtgtgt gt Adam Tracey, Kingston
  Ontariogt gt gtgtgt gt Nathan Splinter, Kingston, ONT, 
soon to
  be Whistler, BCgt gt gtgtgt gt Patrick Hodgson, 
Kingston,
  ONTgt gt gtgtgt gt Regina Grishkewich, Guelph, 
ONgt gt
  gtgtgt gt Eileen Clancy, Hamilton, ON, Guelph, ONgt gt 
  gtgtgt gt Michelle Mahar, Hamilton, ONgt gt 
gtgtgt gt
  SHANNON KOROTASH, HAMILTON,ON.gt gt gtgtgt gt 
Chris
  Carpenter, Brantford, ON, Cangt gt
  gtgtgt Sarah McColeman, Brantford, ON, Can.gt 
gt
  gtgtgt gt Tiffany Treffry, Kitchener, Ont, 
Can.gt
  gt gtChristine Tucker, Cambridge, ON, Can.gt gt gtDix 
Dixon,
  Waterdown, ON, CANADAgt gt gtLeanne Dillon, Oakland, ON, I 
AM
  CANADIAN, Yes I am!!!gt gt gtBill Durrant, Niagara Falls, 
ON, I
  AM!gt gt
  gt______________________________________________________gt 
gt
  gtGet Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.comgt  gt

gtgt_____________________________________________________
___________________Get
  Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"kyle sharp" <sharpkyle@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Mon, 24 Apr 2000 13:03:13 EDT*
>From: "william durrant" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: "Army@Cipherlogic.On.Ca" ,        
>"Dorothy_Colin@Sympatico.Ca" ,        "Jay  
>LA" ,        "Karin Thompson" 
>,        "MacDonald, John" ,   
>      "Marvin, Chris" ,        "Mcleod, Barb L" 
>,        "Vaughan, Brian" ,        
>"White, Dave" ,        "Winstead, Clifford" 
>
>Subject: FW: FW: CaNaDiAn
>Date: Sun, 23 Apr 2000 23:56:56 -0400
>MIME-Version: 1.0
>Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id 
>MHotMailBACD1377008AD820F39ECFEC03BD0F270 Sun Apr 23 21:07:23 2000
>Received: from majordomo@localhost          by 
>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id BAA16940 for army-outgoing 
>Mon, 24 Apr 2000 01:46:40 -0400
>Received: from hme0.mailrouter01.sprint.ca hme0.mailrouter01.sprint.ca 
>[207.107.250.16]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 
>with ESMTP  id BAA16932 for  Mon, 24 Apr 2000 
>01:46:21 -0400
>Received: from dnd001 spc-isp-stc-uas-8-102.sprint.ca [209.148.155.49]by 
>hme0.mailrouter01.sprint.ca 8.8.8/8.8.8 with SMTP id XAA26026Sun, 23 Apr 
>2000 23:57:29 -0400 EDT
>From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Sun Apr 23 21:11:26 2000
>X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set sender 
>to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
>Message-ID: 
>X-Priority: 3 Normal
>X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
>X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook IMO, Build 9.0.2416 9.0.2910.0
>X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2615.200
>Importance: Normal
>Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Precedence: bulk
>
>I AM CANADIAN!
>
>-----Original Message-----
>From: Leanne Dillon [mailto:sister_420@hotmail.com]
>Sent: Sunday, April 23, 2000 9:16 AM
>Cc: recipient list not shown: 
>Subject: Fwd: FW: CaNaDiAn
>
>
>
> >-----Original Message-----
> >From:
> > > Date: April 17, 2000 9:19 PM
> > > Subject: CaNaDiAn
> > >
> > >
> > > >Shannon Korotash wrote:
> > > >>>
> > > >>> > Hey everyone, I just heard that the consumer
> > > >>> > minister wants to yank the
> > > >>> > amazing MOLSON CANADIAN commercial from T.V
> > > >>> > because he thinks it‘s
> > > >>> > Anti-American!
> > > >>> > Here are the lines of the commercial...it makes
> > > >>> > me feel all fuzzy inside
> > > >>> > everytime I hear it or read it!
> > > >>> >
> > > >>> > 
> > > >>> > Hey.
> > > >>> > I‘m not a lumberjack,
> > > >>> > or a fur trader...
> > > >>> > and I don‘t live in an igloo
> > > >>> > or eat blubber, or own a dogsled...
> > > >>> > and I don‘t know Jimmy, Sally or Suzy from
> > > >>> > Canada,
> > > >>> > although I‘m certain they‘re really, really nice.
> > > >>> >
> > > >>> > I have a Prime Minister,
> > > >>> > not a President.
> > > >>> > I speak english and french,
> > > >>> > NOT american.
> > > >>> > and I pronouce it ‘ABOUT‘,
> > > >>> > NOT ‘A BOOT‘.
> > > >>> >
> > > >>> > I can proudly sow my country‘s flag on my
> > > >>> > backpack.
> > > >>> > I believe in peace keeping, NOT policing.
> > > >>> > DIVERSITY, NOT assimilation,
> > > >>> > AND THAT THE BEAVER IS A TRULY PROUD AND NOBLE
> > > >>> > ANIMAL.
> > > >>> > A TOQUE IS A HAT,
> > > >>> > A CHESTERFIELD IS A COUCH,
> > > >>> > AND IT IS PRONOUCED ‘ZED‘ NOT ‘ZEE‘, ‘ZED‘!!!
> > > >>> >
> > > >>> > CANADA IS THE SECOND LARGEST LANDMASS!
> > > >>> > THE FIRST NATION OF HOCKEY!
> > > >>> > AND THE BEST PART OF NORTH AMERICA!
> > > >>> >
> > > >>> > MY NAME IS JOE!!
> > > >>> > AND I AM CANADIAN!!!!!!!!
> > > >>> >
> > > >>> > If you truely are Canadian, read this out loud at
> > > >>> > the top of
> > > >>> > your lungs, add you name and then send it on its
> > > >>> > merry way to as many
> > > >>> > canadians as possible.
> > > >>> > Let the list begin!
> > > >>> >
> > > >>> > MY NAME IS RIAN, AND I AM CANADIAN!!!
> > > >>> > Megan Matthews, Ottawa ON
> > > >>> > Brione Bruce, Ottawa ON and Vancouver, BC
> > > >>> > Paul Valdmanis, Ottawa ON, Toronto ON go leafs
> > > >>> > Nancy Kenny, Ottawa ON, Bathurst NB
> > > >>> > Sandra Marques, Ottawa ON, Bradford ON
> > > >>> > Andrea Malaka, Toronto ON, Bradford, ON : GO
> > > >>> > LEAFS GO!
> > > >>> > Erin Conway, Kingston On.
> > > >>> > Justin Valdez, Kingston ON
> > > >>> > Megan Sparrow Kingston ON
> > > >>> > Scott Sudds, Kingston ON
> > > >>> > Krista Muldoon, Kingston, ON
> > > >>> > Shane Cassidy, Kingston, ON
> > > >>> > Adam Tracey, Kingston Ontario
> > > >>> > Nathan Splinter, Kingston, ONT, soon to be Whistler, BC
> > > >>> > Patrick Hodgson, Kingston, ONT
> > > >>> > Regina Grishkewich, Guelph, ON
> > > >>> > Eileen Clancy, Hamilton, ON, Guelph, ON
> > > >>> > Michelle Mahar, Hamilton, ON
> > > >>> > SHANNON KOROTASH, HAMILTON,ON.
> > > >>> > Chris  Carpenter,   Brantford, ON, Can
> > > >>>   Sarah McColeman, Brantford, ON, Can.
> > > >>> > Tiffany Treffry, Kitchener,  Ont,  Can.
> > > >Christine Tucker, Cambridge, ON, Can.
> > > >Dix Dixon, Waterdown, ON, CANADA
> > > >Leanne Dillon, Oakland, ON, I AM CANADIAN, Yes I am!!!
> > > >Bill Durrant, Niagara Falls, ON, I AM!
> > > >Kyle Sharp, Watford, ON, I Am 
>Canadian______________________________________________
> > > >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > >
> >
>
>________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *DHall058@AOL.COM* on *Mon, 24 Apr 2000 13:41:37 EDT*
As an American with Canadian roots, I‘ve always felt that Canada has a lot to 
be proud about...you aren‘t our poor cousins, and there‘s a lot that we could 
learn from Canada besides hockey.  So here‘s to keeping the Molson 
commercial, and to Canada!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Daniel M Sebby"<dmsebby@jps.net>* on *Mon, 24 Apr 2000 18:25:09 GMT*
As an American soldier I have a great deal of pride in our nation ad its accomplishments.
 But we also like a good joke and I doubt that anyone other than some really
right wing wackos would have taken offense to the commercial and probably would
have laughed with our neighbors to the north.
It sounds like political correctness may have reared its ugly little head in
that we can‘t poke fun at anyone or any institution.  Somehow, I don‘t thing
that Americans in general are a protected class by anyone‘s criteria.
Dan Sebby
Command Sergeant Major
>As an American with Canadian roots, I‘ve always felt that Canada has a lot
to 
>be proud about...you aren‘t our poor cousins, and there‘s a lot that we could
>learn from Canada besides hockey.  So here‘s to keeping the Molson 
>commercial, and to Canada!
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"william durrant" <gunner10@sprint.ca>* on *Mon, 24 Apr 2000 17:47:58 -0400*
i‘ve never heard of him either....but that was hardly the point.
UBIQUE!  -bill
-----Original Message-----
From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
[mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Carbon-14
Sent: Monday, April 24, 2000 12:18 AM
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: FW: FW: CaNaDiAn
At 11:56 PM 4/23/2000 -0400, you wrote: 
>
> ...
> > > >>> > Hey everyone, I just heard that the consumer
> > > >>> > minister wants to yank the
> > > >>> > amazing MOLSON CANADIAN commercial ...
whats a consumer minister?  i don‘t think such a thing exists
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Mon, 24 Apr 2000 15:10:06 -0700*
Our government seems to make a concerted effort at supressing pride in being
Canadian.  Lord knows they do their share to make me ashamed of them, but
never at being a Canadian. I don‘t have a problem with lack of a Canadian
identity, I am one, and welcome anyone else who declares its.  Part of the
benefit of being a neighbour of the USA, is that the great points of the
culture are shared.  I appreciate a joke, and can tell when something is
funny.  Perhaps our anal-retentive, political correct, never served-our
country, politicians should chill out and allow us to laugh at our selves
and our friends.
----- Original Message -----
From: Daniel M Sebby 
To:   


Sent: Monday, April 24, 2000 11:25 AM
Subject: Re: FW: FW: CaNaDiAn
> As an American soldier I have a great deal of pride in our nation ad its
accomplishments.
>  But we also like a good joke and I doubt that anyone other than some
really
> right wing wackos would have taken offense to the commercial and probably
would
> have laughed with our neighbors to the north.
>
> It sounds like political correctness may have reared its ugly little head
in
> that we can‘t poke fun at anyone or any institution.  Somehow, I don‘t
thing
> that Americans in general are a protected class by anyone‘s criteria.
>
> Dan Sebby
> Command Sergeant Major
>
> >As an American with Canadian roots, I‘ve always felt that Canada has a
lot
> to
> >be proud about...you aren‘t our poor cousins, and there‘s a lot that we
could
>
> >learn from Canada besides hockey.  So here‘s to keeping the Molson
> >commercial, and to Canada!
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> >
> >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Vincenzo Cavaliere" <vinnyc@total.net>* on *Wed, 26 Apr 2000 08:44:48 -0400*
-----------------------------------------------------
Click here for Free Video!!
 http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
----- Original Message -----
From: kyle sharp 
To:  

Sent: Monday, April 24, 2000 1:03 PM
Subject: Re: FW: FW: CaNaDiAn
>
>
>
> >From: "william durrant" 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: "Army@Cipherlogic.On.Ca" ,
> >"Dorothy_Colin@Sympatico.Ca" ,        "Jay 
> >LA" ,        "Karin Thompson"
> >,        "MacDonald, John" ,
> >      "Marvin, Chris" ,        "Mcleod, Barb L"
> >,        "Vaughan, Brian" ,
> >"White, Dave" ,        "Winstead, Clifford"
> >
> >Subject: FW: FW: CaNaDiAn
> >Date: Sun, 23 Apr 2000 23:56:56 -0400
> >MIME-Version: 1.0
> >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> >MHotMailBACD1377008AD820F39ECFEC03BD0F270 Sun Apr 23 21:07:23 2000
> >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id BAA16940 for army-outgoing
> >Mon, 24 Apr 2000 01:46:40 -0400
> >Received: from hme0.mailrouter01.sprint.ca hme0.mailrouter01.sprint.ca
> >[207.107.250.16]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4
> >with ESMTP  id BAA16932 for  Mon, 24 Apr 2000
> >01:46:21 -0400
> >Received: from dnd001 spc-isp-stc-uas-8-102.sprint.ca
[209.148.155.49]by
> >hme0.mailrouter01.sprint.ca 8.8.8/8.8.8 with SMTP id XAA26026Sun, 23
Apr
> >2000 23:57:29 -0400 EDT
> >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Sun Apr 23 21:11:26 2000
> >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
sender
> >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> >Message-ID: 
> >X-Priority: 3 Normal
> >X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> >X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook IMO, Build 9.0.2416 9.0.2910.0
> >X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2615.200
> >Importance: Normal
> >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Precedence: bulk
> >
> >I AM CANADIAN!
> >
> >-----Original Message-----
> >From: Leanne Dillon [mailto:sister_420@hotmail.com]
> >Sent: Sunday, April 23, 2000 9:16 AM
> >Cc: recipient list not shown: 
> >Subject: Fwd: FW: CaNaDiAn
> >
> >
> >
> > >-----Original Message-----
> > >From:
> > > > Date: April 17, 2000 9:19 PM
> > > > Subject: CaNaDiAn
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > >Shannon Korotash wrote:
> > > > >>>
> > > > >>> > Hey everyone, I just heard that the consumer
> > > > >>> > minister wants to yank the
> > > > >>> > amazing MOLSON CANADIAN commercial from T.V
> > > > >>> > because he thinks it‘s
> > > > >>> > Anti-American!
> > > > >>> > Here are the lines of the commercial...it makes
> > > > >>> > me feel all fuzzy inside
> > > > >>> > everytime I hear it or read it!
> > > > >>> >
> > > > >>> > 
> > > > >>> > Hey.
> > > > >>> > I‘m not a lumberjack,
> > > > >>> > or a fur trader...
> > > > >>> > and I don‘t live in an igloo
> > > > >>> > or eat blubber, or own a dogsled...
> > > > >>> > and I don‘t know Jimmy, Sally or Suzy from
> > > > >>> > Canada,
> > > > >>> > although I‘m certain they‘re really, really nice.
> > > > >>> >
> > > > >>> > I have a Prime Minister,
> > > > >>> > not a President.
> > > > >>> > I speak english and french,
> > > > >>> > NOT american.
> > > > >>> > and I pronouce it ‘ABOUT‘,
> > > > >>> > NOT ‘A BOOT‘.
> > > > >>> >
> > > > >>> > I can proudly sow my country‘s flag on my
> > > > >>> > backpack.
> > > > >>> > I believe in peace keeping, NOT policing.
> > > > >>> > DIVERSITY, NOT assimilation,
> > > > >>> > AND THAT THE BEAVER IS A TRULY PROUD AND NOBLE
> > > > >>> > ANIMAL.
> > > > >>> > A TOQUE IS A HAT,
> > > > >>> > A CHESTERFIELD IS A COUCH,
> > > > >>> > AND IT IS PRONOUCED ‘ZED‘ NOT ‘ZEE‘, ‘ZED‘!!!
> > > > >>> >
> > > > >>> > CANADA IS THE SECOND LARGEST LANDMASS!
> > > > >>> > THE FIRST NATION OF HOCKEY!
> > > > >>> > AND THE BEST PART OF NORTH AMERICA!
> > > > >>> >
> > > > >>> > MY NAME IS JOE!!
> > > > >>> > AND I AM CANADIAN!!!!!!!!
> > > > >>> >
> > > > >>> > If you truely are Canadian, read this out loud at
> > > > >>> > the top of
> > > > >>> > your lungs, add you name and then send it on its
> > > > >>> > merry way to as many
> > > > >>> > canadians as possible.
> > > > >>> > Let the list begin!
> > > > >>> >
> > > > >>> > MY NAME IS RIAN, AND I AM CANADIAN!!!
> > > > >>> > Megan Matthews, Ottawa ON
> > > > >>> > Brione Bruce, Ottawa ON and Vancouver, BC
> > > > >>> > Paul Valdmanis, Ottawa ON, Toronto ON go leafs
> > > > >>> > Nancy Kenny, Ottawa ON, Bathurst NB
> > > > >>> > Sandra Marques, Ottawa ON, Bradford ON
> > > > >>> > Andrea Malaka, Toronto ON, Bradford, ON : GO
> > > > >>> > LEAFS GO!
> > > > >>> > Erin Conway, Kingston On.
> > > > >>> > Justin Valdez, Kingston ON
> > > > >>> > Megan Sparrow Kingston ON
> > > > >>> > Scott Sudds, Kingston ON
> > > > >>> > Krista Muldoon, Kingston, ON
> > > > >>> > Shane Cassidy, Kingston, ON
> > > > >>> > Adam Tracey, Kingston Ontario
> > > > >>> > Nathan Splinter, Kingston, ONT, soon to be Whistler, BC
> > > > >>> > Patrick Hodgson, Kingston, ONT
> > > > >>> > Regina Grishkewich, Guelph, ON
> > > > >>> > Eileen Clancy, Hamilton, ON, Guelph, ON
> > > > >>> > Michelle Mahar, Hamilton, ON
> > > > >>> > SHANNON KOROTASH, HAMILTON,ON.
> > > > >>> > Chris  Carpenter,   Brantford, ON, Can
> > > > >>>   Sarah McColeman, Brantford, ON, Can.
> > > > >>> > Tiffany Treffry, Kitchener,  Ont,  Can.
> > > > >Christine Tucker, Cambridge, ON, Can.
> > > > >Dix Dixon, Waterdown, ON, CANADA
> > > > >Leanne Dillon, Oakland, ON, I AM CANADIAN, Yes I am!!!
> > > > >Bill Durrant, Niagara Falls, ON, I AM!
> > > > >Kyle Sharp, Watford, ON, I Am Canadian
.>>>>>>>>>>Vincent Cavaliere, Montreal, P.Q., CANADA
______________________________________________
> > > > >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > > >
> > >
> >
> >________________________________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> >
>
> ________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bryon McLeod" <argyllphile@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 26 Apr 2000 00:02:48 GMT*
As an American with Canadian roots, I‘ve always felt that Canada has a lot 
to be proud about...you aren‘t our poor cousins, and there‘s a lot that we 
could learn from Canada besides hockey.  So here‘s to keeping the Molson 
commercial, and to Canada!
...... Ditto!
I still get the rassing about Canada can‘t even defend it‘s boarders, that 
is why the states are there....but a new twist has come about  I was asked 
if Canada has a Aircraft carrier... anybody know ??? name pics? sure would 
be great to rub that in the faces of those less educated! :
Bryon
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"william durrant" <gunner10@sprint.ca>* on *Tue, 25 Apr 2000 23:08:17 -0400*
No, we do not.
-----Original Message-----
From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
[mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Bryon McLeod
Sent: Tuesday, April 25, 2000 8:03 PM
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: FW: FW: CaNaDiAn
As an American with Canadian roots, I‘ve always felt that Canada has a lot 
to be proud about...you aren‘t our poor cousins, and there‘s a lot that we 
could learn from Canada besides hockey.  So here‘s to keeping the Molson 
commercial, and to Canada!
...... Ditto!
I still get the rassing about Canada can‘t even defend it‘s boarders, that 
is why the states are there....but a new twist has come about  I was asked 
if Canada has a Aircraft carrier... anybody know ??? name pics? sure would 
be great to rub that in the faces of those less educated! :
Bryon
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Tue, 25 Apr 2000 21:51:20 -0600*
Last Canadian Aircraft Carrier was the HMCS Bonaventure.  It was paid
off in the late 60s and sold for scrap ... or was it?  Rumours abound
about the Bonnie‘s final resting place, including ending up with the
Indian Navy.  
Bryon McLeod wrote:
> 
> As an American with Canadian roots, I‘ve always felt that Canada has a lot
> to be proud about...you aren‘t our poor cousins, and there‘s a lot that we
> could learn from Canada besides hockey.  So here‘s to keeping the Molson
> commercial, and to Canada!
> 
> ...... Ditto!
> 
> I still get the rassing about Canada can‘t even defend it‘s boarders, that
> is why the states are there....but a new twist has come about  I was asked
> if Canada has a Aircraft carrier... anybody know ??? name pics? sure would
> be great to rub that in the faces of those less educated! :
> 
> Bryon
> 
> ________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Carl DINSDALE <joscol@mb.sympatico.ca>* on *Wed, 26 Apr 2000 13:10:12 -0500*
Unfortunately, no, Canada does not have any aircraft carriers, I don‘t think
our entire Navy could form the security picket required for a carrier. Pretty
funny for a country whose primary combat jet, the F-18, was designed as a
carrier based plane, or so I‘ve read. Remember though that this is Canada
we‘re talking about and we can simply land on the ice for half the year!
Bryon McLeod wrote:
> As an American with Canadian roots, I‘ve always felt that Canada has a lot
> to be proud about...you aren‘t our poor cousins, and there‘s a lot that we
> could learn from Canada besides hockey.  So here‘s to keeping the Molson
> commercial, and to Canada!
>
> ...... Ditto!
>
> I still get the rassing about Canada can‘t even defend it‘s boarders, that
> is why the states are there....but a new twist has come about  I was asked
> if Canada has a Aircraft carrier... anybody know ??? name pics? sure would
> be great to rub that in the faces of those less educated! :
>
> Bryon
>
> ________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Hill" <jhill66@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 26 Apr 2000 17:48:14 PDT*
HMCS Magnificent sp? was sold to the Indian Navy and is still in service.  
The Bonaventure was sold for razor blades
>From: Gunner 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: FW: FW: CaNaDiAn
>Date: Tue, 25 Apr 2000 21:51:20 -0600
>
>Last Canadian Aircraft Carrier was the HMCS Bonaventure.  It was paid
>off in the late 60s and sold for scrap ... or was it?  Rumours abound
>about the Bonnie‘s final resting place, including ending up with the
>Indian Navy.
>
>Bryon McLeod wrote:
> >
> > As an American with Canadian roots, I‘ve always felt that Canada has a 
>lot
> > to be proud about...you aren‘t our poor cousins, and there‘s a lot that 
>we
> > could learn from Canada besides hockey.  So here‘s to keeping the Molson
> > commercial, and to Canada!
> >
> > ...... Ditto!
> >
> > I still get the rassing about Canada can‘t even defend it‘s boarders, 
>that
> > is why the states are there....but a new twist has come about  I was 
>asked
> > if Canada has a Aircraft carrier... anybody know ??? name pics? sure 
>would
> > be great to rub that in the faces of those less educated! :
> >
> > Bryon
> >
> > ________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

